# High water fish



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ran some lines and caught plenty of fish on rod and reels in all the high water the last few weeks got a new phone so don't have all the pics but do got one of a big blue from Saturday morning just above green lake in the creek








Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Man that's huge! Nice!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet !!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice? What were you using for bait?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Noice!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Big perch 

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thats a great one...congrats


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks to all used an old scale to weigh him but it was rusted up a lil said 36lbs now idk whether it was right or not but ill take it for what it's worth lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice...River and creek fishing has been great with all the high water, go get em


----------

